# NYLON HAY BAGS



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I recently read somewhere here where Vicki said DO NOT USE THESE...I thought geez I have one, they were only a few bucks at TSC...well, I saw first hand why you shouldn't use them...The goats get entangled in them! I'm a little slow I guess...didn't realize why she said no. One of my girls, within literally 1 minute had herself all wrapped up in it. I just left them and noticed there was only a few bites left in the bag and I went to get the baby from the barn and turned around and saw that one of them was being wierd kinda jumpy so I went over to find her with it wrapped around her neck. Quickly put baby down and took it off and threw it in the garbage :twisted I'm so thankful that I was right there....for all those who didn't know why you shouldn't use them - your goats can get tangled up and die :/


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We have a few but they only get used when we are RIGHT THERE, as in when we were paid to bring some does to a catered event for "ambiance" and we were standing there the entire time.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Are you talking about the string ones? I dont even use those for my horses unless we are trailering and we are right there with them. I have two hay bags from Sheryl Dunsmoor, and let me tell you - I LOVE them. My goats love them too, and it has cut WAY down on the waste. These are nice and heavy duty.

Shawna


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto Sherly's hay bags.

I don't think haynets should be on the farm period. Throw them away do not give them away.

It got to the point where those of us setting around at shows would spend alot of time untangling others goats from hay nets. I now tell folks who use them that you might just as well put a noose in the pen with your goats, and that if your goats are strangling in them I will not be the one coming by and untangling them every few mintues. They are death traps. And like trying to watch a 2 year old, you will look away and something will happen. So why have them? And more benign they waste more hay than the goat could possibly eat. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> those of us setting around at shows would spend alot of time untangling others goats from hay nets.


OH,YEAH! It's a PITA for those of us that KNOW what will happen and have to worry about someone else's goats, when we have our own to look out for! I now tell newbies one time...then it's up to them to decide WHEN they want to loose a goat, get a rope burned neck, or broken leg, from those blasted things! Besides, horses WILL eat hay spent on the ground...a goat will not. 
Kaye


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

What is a Sherly bag?


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Sheryl has Sew-it-Alls and she makes hay bags, coats, kid coats etc. I recently met her and purchased some hay bags and kid coats (just to be prepared for kidding time next year). I totally love these hay bags.

Shawna


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Look up at the top of the forum, she is running an AD right now. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep, that's me. :biggrin :biggrin My DD is working on our site this week, we are trying to get pic's of all the soap we made for the pow wow that didn't happen up on the site. Also working on totes/purses, and getting pics of all those I made (gee so many!) and making Christmas pot holders, but it'll be a few days before I have them pictured and on there. Soo much work....it's always somthing. At least I stay busy...as if the goats didn't already keep me busy! And I will never use the net nylon bags again either. That is how I came up with my design. Shawna, glad you like your stuff.! It was fun to meet you, hope you made it to the feed store on time....I don't know when to shut up and quit talking lol. Sometimes I can't find my turn off switch. :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I used nylon hay bags for a couple years to feed hay, and the goats always got tangled up in them. They would put their heads through the hole at the top and then through the hole at the front. I don't use them anymore...they are a pain to fill with goats jumping all over you and they waste a lot with them anyway.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Sheryl - nope did not make it to the grain company. But I went back last week - the prices are just too hard to beat, and the alfalfa pellets are so good from them less dust and better quality. I loved meeting with you and talking and you are not the only one; I cant find my off button either.

Beth - These bags are made for goats, the holes in front they can not get their heads stuck in. And filling these is a breeze. I honestly can say that I would use these for horses! They hold about 3xs as much as my horse hay bags and the opening is HUGE - seriously. I have not had anyone get hung up in them even when they jump up on them to eat, and the waste with the smaller diamond holes is great. 

Shawna


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Ditto on the nylon hay bags. There is one I've been eyeing though, I think schniders has it. It IS a nylong bag, but the holes are really tiny. Not big enought to get a head through, but maybe a hoof. I have three of the bags with square holes, and they are better, but one goat did get her head stuck in it,and a buck with scurs WILL entangle himself. I have one of sheryls bags. No problems with that one. I can't hang horse halters, leads, anything at all,up anywhere with the goats around. I used to have a halter for everyone with their name,hanging on my side of the gate, just in case of fire or something. One of my girls decided to try on not just one halter, but two of them, and a lead rope too. I guess she was trying to get my attention. I was inside the house. Luckily, I noticed her standing funny for quite a while so went out to check on her. Nope, goats and hay string, wire, nets, halters, loose colars, leads, yarn, etc. do NOT get along, and should never share the same space on the planet. 
Anita


----------



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

The last time we were at the Houston LIve Stock show and Rodeo Prarie View A and M had NYLON hay bags and with in 30 minutes I had untangled 15 or more goats.I went and found the leader and told him he sent to kids to take them down and then after he left they put them back up. They thought it was high enough......... We had left to go eat ,When we got back there were 2 milking yearling does on a cart being hauled off. The 2 does were so entangled in the net chocking to death and none of the kids had pocket knives to cut them. It was sad. I had it happen to me when I first started raising goats and it happened to me in a 10 minute time period. I had another type on order and was ginving them just a little while I went and got the drill to put up a deep trough to hold the hay. When I returned it was too far gone. A doe kid I had ordered .It was an expensive lesson. They should not even be able to be sold. 
Good luck to all!!


----------



## MeadowValleyFarm (Oct 21, 2008)

I have two and the only reason we use them now is for the horses, and only when they are tied up to the horse trailer when we are grooming them after ridding. I did use them for a while with the goats, and never saw any problems, but then someone told me about what could happen and I stopped using them. I'm glad I stopped using them from all the stories I hear.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

this is one lesson i'm learning from other's mistakes--nope, not for me! so do you guys use a sheryl bag for all the time, or just shows, travelling etc.?


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Right now I use one for my buck and one for a yearling. My big girls have a big feeder. I got these as I did not want to build feeders, as we are moving to ID (when this stinking house sells!) and did not want to have to haul something additional. 

Shawna


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the Equine Classic hay bags (only because I found them on sale for $6!). Canvas with a lined hole in the front and a clip ring on the back. I like them because I can roll them up and stick about 10 of them + my clip on feeders in a plastic tote for shows. I wouldn't use them at home, because I have 4 BIG hay feeders and they'd become chew toys for the goats.
They work great at shows...unless the pens are made of stock panels, that I can take apart and make one big feeder between two pens. :biggrin
Kaye


----------

